# SV - Brisket, Smokes First, Issues



## chrismeats (Thursday at 5:27 AM)

I have been having some issues getting a Sous Vide brisket to come out well!
Reading through this guide:








						Sous Vide Smoked Brisket Recipe
					

Here's how to get a moist and tender brisket without a smoker, using sous vide cooking.




					www.seriouseats.com
				



I decided to follow the below plan.
My over all plan has been to smoke for a few hours, then Sous Vide for 34ish hours.
The first one I did sous vide at 150, it was still pretty tough, so I upped the temp on the next one to 155. Still not as tender as I would expect but flavor was on point.
On the last one I had some left overs, so I sliced and reheated in the microwave with some of the left over juices. Surprisingly the microwaved reheated brisket was fantastic! Very tender and juicy! Much better than the fresh brisket.

Has anyone had luck with a similar process? Any tips on how I can perfect this?

I was thinking possibly trying to run the sous vide at a higher temp for an hour or 2 at either the beginning or end of the sous vide process, like maybe 180-190, then lower back down to 155 for the remainder? not sure if this is a good idea or not?

These were grass fed briskets from butcher box. Could that make a difference? eventually I want to do this with a prime brisket from the store but wanted to test/perfect the process with smaller briskets first.

Thank you for any input!


----------



## SmokinAl (Thursday at 7:25 AM)

I do these all the time.
Smoke to an IT of 150 degrees, then SV at 155 for 24 hours.
I’ll see if I can find a thread I did!
Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Thursday at 8:27 AM)

I have found that a higher temp and shorter cook time works best. 180°-188°. 10-12 hours.


----------



## dr k (Thursday at 9:31 AM)

From: Douglas Baldwin a practical guide to Sous Vide


----------



## chopsaw (Thursday at 9:34 AM)

SmokinAl said:


> Smoke to an IT of 150 degrees, then SV at 155 for 24 hours.
> I’ll see if I can find a thread I did!


I did this exactly with a flat cured for pastrami . Tender and fantastic .


----------



## chrismeats (Thursday at 11:09 AM)

SmokinAl said:


> I do these all the time.
> Smoke to an IT of 150 degrees, then SV at 155 for 24 hours.
> I’ll see if I can find a thread I did!
> Al


This is very similar to what I did. I may not have hit 150 on the smoker but I dont think that should matter with an extended time in the water bath?


----------



## chrismeats (Thursday at 12:01 PM)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I have found that a higher temp and shorter cook time works best. 180°-188°. 10-12 hours.


I will have to give this a try!. I like this timeframe much better because I can start it early morning and eat it for dinner which prevents having to run it overnight. What temp do you usually go for?


----------

